# Wanted:Cooker Noise Remedy Tips Please



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I would like to have anyone's ideas on remedying this...when driving,our MH oven makes a real racket.I've removed all loose parts ( shelves etc) have now stuffed various linens in and on the thing but it still makes a horendous noise.I guess this is why a lot of MHs dont have an oven.Would bubble wrap be any better or upholstery foam perhaps.If you have any tips I would be grateful.Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb has made voluminous felt bags for every item not bolted down inside the oven - shelves, grill pan etc., etc.

Being big and floppy it's very quick and easy to remove or replace the bags, and the excess felt just adds to the noise suppression.

It works for us . . . well, mostly! :? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Cooker*

rraf,

You should not be getting any noise from the cooker body if it is installed correctly, the noise indicates movement, and this should be looked at as a matter of urgency due to the gas pipe and fitting if they move over time they could come loose or crack a pipe.

I hope this does not panic you, but get it checked asap.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you.I think it's just the removable parts like the pan supports etc that are moving not the actual cooker.It has a glass hood and glass doors so I'm assuming it's a combination of all those things crashing together.I will make myself some felt bags as Mrs.Zeb has made and see if that does the trick.My son has been sitting with his fingers in his ears for every trip so far!!!Thank you for your help.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, I lay a towel on the shelf and around any baking trays. In the grill I wrap the grill pan in a towel. The fold down glass lid I lay a towel between that and the to of the cooker. This seems to work ok on mine although if you go over a bumpy road you occassionally hear a rattle. Hope this helps Lin


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Lin.I think it will be a case of raiding the airing cupboard for excess linens etc to stuff the oven.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

I use that non slip stuff under all the "bits" in the oven and a tea towel folded under the lid and this works for me, I also find that the stuff you buy for the shower tray at less that £6 a metre is a really good rattle stopper in all sorts of places including under the wooden tray in the shower, and if you have any left take it to the shower block and you can stand on it to make a dry place to dress.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Loose mounting screws*

Sounds like the mounting screws have worked loose!

They might only need 1/4 of a turn...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We had a similar problem - it turned out to be the grill heater element rattling. We use a couple of cheep car wash sponges in there now to hold everything in position. Just remember to remove them (any any other material as suggested above) before switching on.

Andy


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Hi, I lay a towel on the shelf and around any baking trays. In the grill I wrap the grill pan in a towel. The fold down glass lid I lay a towel between that and the to of the cooker. This seems to work ok on mine although if you go over a bumpy road you occassionally hear a rattle. Hope this helps Lin


That's what we do with great effect!!!!!!!


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Hi, I lay a towel on the shelf and around any baking trays. In the grill I wrap the grill pan in a towel. The fold down glass lid I lay a towel between that and the to of the cooker. This seems to work ok on mine although if you go over a bumpy road you occassionally hear a rattle. Hope this helps Lin


Exactly as we do and it works.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

We had the same problem with our oven grill pan bits, but rather than faff about with loads of towels we just put a bungy round it to stop the grills bouncing around in the tray - not a squeak now!

_(Mod Note

Why do you keep posting exactly the same message?

I have already removed three identical posts, now you have repeated it two more times?

It sometimes happens if you use the browser back button - but not usually as often as this?? Post a query if you are having a problem.)_


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Drive faster !
The additional road noise will then drown out the rattling or you'll concentrate so much on your driving you'll forget it!
(joke)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
A pound to a penny its your grill, ours drove us mad until I tracked it down to the grill.
Now we can hear all the pots and pans and bottles in the cocktail cabinet rattling :roll: ....


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> A pound to a penny its your grill, ours drove us mad until I tracked it down to the grill.
> Now we can hear all the pots and pans and bottles in the cocktail cabinet rattling :roll: ....


Talking of cocktail cabinets...I have a glass fronted cabinet above the tv area.Inside there is a shelf with what looks like a series of bites taken out of it ( semi circles).Along the front there are male snap units (whatever was attached to female snaps has gone.) then at either end there looks like curtain tie backs.What is this cupboard for? Someone suggested it was for wine bottles but the "bites" are two big for the neck of the bottle surely?


----------

